# Amplificador Teac A-X75MKII



## zombiesss (Ago 17, 2012)

Hola, tengo este amplificador desde hace mucho tiempo. Me lo regalaron estropeado, el sintoma, es que habian conectado unos cuantos altavoces en uno de los canales, y claro, entro en protecccion.
Cuando lo examine, vi que efectivamente habia un rele en el circuito de proteccion que hacia clac, clac constantemente, hasta que quedaba fijo.
Medi tension en la fuente y era correcta, medi los transistores de potencia y habia 2 abiertos.
Cambie los 4 transistores de potencia modelo A1386 por otros nuevos. Ahora el circuito de proteccion se queda encendido todo el tiempo y al final al los pocos segundos saltan los fusibles de la fuente. Las resistencias ceramicas de este canal se calientan mucho. Ya no se que mas tengo que mirar, solo poseo un tester ganas y paciencia, pero conocimientos bastante basicos en amplificadores.
¿Alguien me puede echar una mano? tampoco consigo el esquema electrico y ando perdido.
Si necesitais fotos las puedo sacar y subir. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## maton00 (Ago 17, 2012)

checa los transistores drivers de los 1386 y tomales fotos... esos transistores por aca no se encuentran mas que piratas


----------



## jmgm (Ago 18, 2012)

si, unas fotos no vendrian mal. Te funcionaba el otro canal?


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 18, 2012)

No funciona nada, no sale sonido por los altavoces, porque el circuito de proteccion esta activado, y en pococs segundos se funde un fusible de la fuente de alimentacion. Ilustro con fotos:

Vista de los 4 transistores, en rojo he marcado las resistencias que se calientan:







Vista del circuito protector, que esta desactivado el rele y no da paso a los altavoces.






Vista de la fuente de alimentacion, y marcado en rojo, el fusible que salta:






Vista detallada de uno de los transistores de potencia:






A ver que os parece, gracias.



Bueno, acabo de medir los transistores y se han vuelto a estropear los 2 que cambie en su dia, por eso se calientan las resistencias que antes mencione. Asi que estamos como al principio, tendre que volver a comprar otros 2 transistores, pero antes de ponerlos, me gustaria saber me debo hacer:

En rojo marco los transistores que se han estropeado:


----------



## jmgm (Ago 18, 2012)

quita los transistores esos que se han estropeado y conecta el amplificador sin ellos,que es lo que hace?

salta asi tambien el rele de proteccion? o el otro canal anda ya bien?


----------



## tiago (Ago 18, 2012)

Los transistores van aislados del cuerpo disipador con unas láminas de  mica. Me imagino que te cercioraste al cambiarlos que el aislamiento era  correcto. Si has cometido algún error en ésto y habia continuidad entre  algún transistor y el disipador, lo que te ocurre es normal.

Saludos


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 18, 2012)

jmgm dijo:


> quita los transistores esos que se han estropeado y conecta el amplificador sin ellos,que es lo que hace?
> 
> salta asi tambien el rele de proteccion? o el otro canal anda ya bien?



Ok, voy a hacer esta prueba, luego comento.



tiago dijo:


> Los transistores van aislados del cuerpo disipador con unas láminas de  mica. Me imagino que te cercioraste al cambiarlos que el aislamiento era  correcto. Si has cometido algún error en ésto y habia continuidad entre  algún transistor y el disipador, lo que te ocurre es normal.
> 
> Saludos



La mica esta bien puesta y aislada. Gracias.



Bueno, he quitado los transistores, he sustituido los dos fusibles que se habian estropeado tambien, he encendido el amplificador y nada, la proteccion sigue actuando, y no se escucha nada por el otro canal. ¿Que mas puedo mirar? Gracias.


----------



## jmgm (Ago 18, 2012)

pero los fusibles ya no saltan,no?has probado por curiosedad puentear el rele(los contactos,no la alimentacion)para ver si el otro canal tira sonido? o intenta dejar el canal(supuetamente averiado) sin ninguna alimentacion,sin entrada de señal y sin salida al protector,dejarlo aislado completamente,mas que nada para asegurarte de que el otro canal si que funciona,no vaya a ser que el otro canal que presuntamente esta bien este tambien estropeado y nos este volviendo locos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 18, 2012)

El amplificador usa 4 transistores PNP? Que clase de brujería es esa?  Oye haz una pequeña prueba, saca los transitores finales y mide el voltaje que hay en cada uno de los colectores y nos comentas, porque estoy seguro que hay 2 A1386 en donde deberían ir 2 C3519...


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 18, 2012)

jmgm dijo:


> pero los fusibles ya no saltan,no?has probado por curiosedad puentear el rele(los contactos,no la alimentacion)para ver si el otro canal tira sonido? o intenta dejar el canal(supuetamente averiado) sin ninguna alimentacion,sin entrada de señal y sin salida al protector,dejarlo aislado completamente,mas que nada para asegurarte de que el otro canal si que funciona,no vaya a ser que el otro canal que presuntamente esta bien este tambien estropeado y nos este volviendo locos



Los fusibles ya no saltan, pero mis conocimientos no llegan a tanto como para aislar de alimentacion el canal que queda.





Ratmayor dijo:


> El amplificador usa 4 transistores PNP? Que clase de brujería es esa?  Oye haz una pequeña prueba, saca los transitores finales y mide el voltaje que hay en cada uno de los colectores y nos comentas, porque estoy seguro que hay 2 A1386 en donde deberían ir 2 C3519...



El amplificador me lo regalaron asi, pero yo cambie los 4 transistores por otros iguales, asi que si el dueño anterior se equivoco en los transistores, yo no lo se, por eso me gustaria tener el esquema original, para conparar. Luego mirare de quitar los otros 2 transistores y expongo los valores medidos. Gracias.



Bueno, pues parece que tienes razon, algo no cuadra, he medido de izquierda a derecha, las tensiones en los colectores y me da los siguientes valores:

-50V +50V +50V -50V

Ahora si que estoy perdido sin el esquema.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 18, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que tienes razon, algo no cuadra, he medido de izquierda a derecha, las tensiones en los colectores y me da los siguientes valores:
> 
> -50V +50V +50V -50V


Bien según lo que comentas, aparte de que ese ampli se debe bancar una potencia de salida bien linda  los finales correctos son: A1386 C3519 C3519 A1386 y tal cual en ese orden, eso colocarle PNP's en donde van los NPN's puede ocacionarte un corto. Luego que ya sabemos que ocaciona la falla, para curarnos en salud, te recomendaría reemplazar los drivers ya que cuando polarizas al revez un transistor, todo el voltaje que entra por el colector, lo refleja en la base y el emisor, por lo que es probable que los drivers hayan tenido algun daño...

Sigue estas recomendaciones y luego nos platicas, saludos


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 18, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bien según lo que comentas, aparte de que ese ampli se debe bancar una potencia de salida bien linda  los finales correctos son: A1386 C3519 C3519 A1386 y tal cual en ese orden, eso colocarle PNP's en donde van los NPN's puede ocacionarte un corto. Luego que ya sabemos que ocaciona la falla, para curarnos en salud, te recomendaría reemplazar los drivers ya que cuando polarizas al revez un transistor, todo el voltaje que entra por el colector, lo refleja en la base y el emisor, por lo que es probable que los drivers hayan tenido algun daño...
> 
> Sigue estas recomendaciones y luego nos platicas, saludos



¿Entonces debo comprar los 4 transistores que comentas? y ¿como sabes que este amplificador lleva de fabrica esos transistores? Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 18, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> ¿Entonces debo comprar los 4 transistores que comentas? y ¿como sabes que este amplificador lleva de fabrica esos transistores? Gracias y un saludo.


A veces todo es cuestion de experiencia con etapas de audio, así que te podrás imaginar cuantos amplis rompí para que no siempre necesite diagramas 

Te daré mi técnica ninja para averiguar que finales usa un ampli...

Todo comienza por la fuente, es cosa de saber donde están el negativo y positivo. Si el *Positivo* está en el *Colector* este de seguro es un *NPN*, si el *Negativo* está en el *Colector* este es *PNP*, si el *Positivo* está en el *Emisor* ahi va un *PNP*, Pero si es el *Negativo* quien está en el *Emisor* el transistor que va alli es un *NPN*.

Ahora bien, preguntarás como zanahorias averiguo exactamente cuales son, aqui si necesitas experiencia reparando etapas, porque primero debes reconocer el encapsulado del transistor original, en tu caso es un TO-3P, por experiencia sé que los fabricantes que usaron ese tipo de transistor, usaron el 2SD718 y el 2SB686. Pero como lo confirmo? bien, mido el voltaje con que se alimenta el ampli, si tu ampli trabaja con ±50V debo buscar un transistor de ese encapsulado que pueda trabajar en ese voltaje y tener un rango por encima por seguridad, y que crees? el 2SD718 tiene 160Vce 

Ya tenemos el candidato, y ahora que? Bueno como ya tienes un transistor de caracteristicas similares, lo siguiente es buscar un complementario. Como ya tenías el A1386, lo que tienes que hacer es buscar a su alma gemela, el C3519 

Espero te haya servido este micro tutorial para averiguar transistores misteriosos


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 18, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> A veces todo es cuestion de experiencia con etapas de audio, así que te podrás imaginar cuantos amplis rompí para que no siempre necesite diagramas
> 
> Te daré mi técnica ninja para averiguar que finales usa un ampli...



Ok, gracias, pues los comprare y posteare cuando vaya a montarlos. Desgraciadamente la semana que viene estoy de viaje y no podre montarlo hasta la siguiente.


----------



## maton00 (Ago 18, 2012)

por ahi te ayudaria en mucho tratar de levantar el esquema a mano de las conexiones de los transistores de salida y drivers... por ahi existe el ampli cuasi-complementario, ahora bien he visto versiones con transistores PNP.


----------



## jmgm (Ago 18, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> El amplificador usa 4 transistores PNP? Que clase de brujería es esa?  Oye haz una pequeña prueba, saca los transitores finales y mide el voltaje que hay en cada uno de los colectores y nos comentas, porque estoy seguro que hay 2 A1386 en donde deberían ir 2 C3519...



se que ahora no vale de nada decir que me di cuenta de esto en un principio,me parecio raro que fueran 4 a1386 en vez de 2 a1386 y 2 c3519,pero quien sabe lo que le regalan a uno por las manos que han pasado? perdonenme.


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 18, 2012)

maton00 dijo:


> por ahi te ayudaria en mucho tratar de levantar el esquema a mano de las conexiones de los transistores de salida y drivers... por ahi existe el ampli cuasi-complementario, ahora bien he visto versiones con transistores PNP.



¿Donde puedo encontrar el esquema que comentas? Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 18, 2012)

maton00 dijo:


> por ahi te ayudaria en mucho tratar de levantar el esquema a mano de las conexiones de los transistores de salida y drivers... por ahi existe el ampli cuasi-complementario, ahora bien he visto versiones con transistores PNP.


Un cuasi complementario con transistores PNP son de la edad del bronce 

Además estoy convencido de que no es un cuasi complementario porque:

1) No es costumbre japonesa.
2) Si tiene voltaje en los colectores de los transistores, es imposible que sea un cuasi-complementario.



zombiesss dijo:


> ¿Donde puedo encontrar el esquema que comentas? Gracias.


Lo que maton00 dice es que hagas un diagrama a partir del circuito impreso y los componentes del equipo, como quien dice a mano...


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 18, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Un cuasi complementario con transistores PNP son de la edad del bronce
> 
> Además estoy convencido de que no es un cuasi complementario porque:
> 
> ...



Ok, ya le he entendido, pero no creo que pueda hacer el diagrama que me pide. Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 18, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Ok, ya le he entendido, pero no creo que pueda hacer el diagrama que me pide. Saludos.


Entonces sigamos con el plan A de cambiar los PNP que están demás por los NPN que corresponden


----------



## maton00 (Ago 18, 2012)

bueno si.... ya sabia yo, aunque puede ser un ampli de un asiduo seguidor de DIY audio  jaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 18, 2012)

maton00 dijo:


> bueno si.... ya sabia yo, aunque puede ser un ampli de un asiduo seguidor de DIY audio  jaja


O fabricado por maravillas audio


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 25, 2012)

Estoy a la espera de que me traigan los transistores, que hasta septiembre no los tendran. ¿Tengo que comprobar algo mas mientras espero? con los transistores finales quitados, el circuito protector, ¿deberia seguir activado?. Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 25, 2012)

No debería, seguramente los drivers tambíen están dañados...  con lo poco que pude apreciar en las fotos de tu ampli, este puede amplificar sin los finales *(Ojo, la potencia obviamente no sería la misma, calculo que por el orden de los 100mW asi que no me responsabilizo si incendias algo ) *podrías comprobar con un pequeño altavoz de TV si los drivers funcionan... 

Pero antes de eso, mide con el tester en la salida del ampli, si tienes algun voltaje... (Debe tener 0V)


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 25, 2012)

He sacado todos los transistores del circuito amplificador y los transistores del circuito de proteccion, los he medido y estan todos bien, pero el circuito de proteccion sigue sin activar el rele para dar paso a los altavoces. Lo mismo tengo que tener los transistores finales y altavoces conectados para que se active el rele. Me esperare a tener los transistores finales para volver a hacer pruebas.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 25, 2012)

Pero la prueba de DC en la salida, la puedes hacer sin que se active el sistema de protección. Una sugerencia muy personal sería que te asegures de que la etapa no tiene DC, midiendo el voltaje que hay en las resistencias de ceramica que van a los transistores finales... Otra cosita, podrías tomar una foto del PCB por debajo y otra por arriba? Así entenderíamos un poco más tu amplificador... Saludos...


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 25, 2012)

Ahi va una foto de la cara de componentes y otra en la cara de las pistas:












Lo de la prueba de DC en la salida ¿donde la tengo que hacer?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 25, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Lo de la prueba de DC en la salida ¿donde la tengo que hacer?



Si tiene valores cercanos a esos, todo está bien... ​


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 26, 2012)

Tengo un problema bien gordo, porque de todos los valores que has puesto, solo hay 2 que coinciden, te dejo la misma foto, con los valores medidos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 26, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Tengo un problema bien gordo, porque de todos los valores que has puesto, solo hay 2 que coinciden, te dejo la misma foto, con los valores medidos.
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/53qxc0.jpg


Lindo corto  Bien, yo tu cambio el driver PNP que al parecer quedó fuera de combate y luego cambiaría el pequeño transistor que está junto al disipador, el que está entre los 2 finales de cada canal...

Solo por curiosidad, te dan las mismas mediciones en ambos canales?


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 27, 2012)

Si, me da las mismas tensiones es ambos canales.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 27, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Si, me da las mismas tensiones es ambos canales.


Entonces, cambia los transistorcitos pequeños que van en fijos al disipador entre los finales, cambia los drivers, instala los finales y listo


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 27, 2012)

El tema esta asi: he sacado los 2 transistores pequeñitos que estan pegados al disipador, los he medido, y parece que estan bien, tambien he sacado las 4 resistencias ceramicas de 0,33 Ohm y tambien estan bien. Los demas transistores, ya los saque y medi el otro dia y tambien estaban bien. He medido tensiones en los diodos zener, 2 en la fuente de alimentacion y otro más en la parte de amplificacion, y dan las tensiones serigrafiadas en la placa. El unico zener que no me da tension, esta en el circuito de proteccion, pero puede que sea normal, ya que no entra el rele, o no.
He ido a la tienda y he pedido mas transistores, pero no los tienen, asi que tendre que dejar el tema en stand-by por el momento hasta que lleguen los transistores.

Muchisimas gracias Ratmayor por la ayuda que me estas ofreciendo, a ver si sale este amplificador andando dentro de poco.


----------



## pipa09 (Ago 27, 2012)

Buenas, aca les dejo el diagrama de la parte de potencia del equipo en cuestion, no es de la mejor calidad pero es algo, Espero que les sirva! saludos.


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 27, 2012)

pipa09 dijo:


> Buenas, aca les dejo el diagrama de la parte de potencia del equipo en cuestion, no es de la mejor calidad pero es algo, Espero que les sirva! saludos.



Muchisimas gracias, voy a echarle un ojo a ver si saco algo en claro.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 27, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> El tema esta asi: he sacado los 2 transistores pequeñitos que estan pegados al disipador, los he medido, y parece que estan bien, tambien he sacado las 4 resistencias ceramicas de 0,33 Ohm y tambien estan bien. Los demas transistores, ya los saque y medi el otro dia y tambien estaban bien. He medido tensiones en los diodos zener, 2 en la fuente de alimentacion y otro más en la parte de amplificacion, y dan las tensiones serigrafiadas en la placa. El unico zener que no me da tension, esta en el circuito de proteccion, pero puede que sea normal, ya que no entra el rele, o no.
> He ido a la tienda y he pedido mas transistores, pero no los tienen, asi que tendre que dejar el tema en stand-by por el momento hasta que lleguen los transistores.
> 
> Muchisimas gracias Ratmayor por la ayuda que me estas ofreciendo, a ver si sale este amplificador andando dentro de poco.


Lo que pasa es que se me hace sospechoso que tenga tensión negativa en la base del transistor NPN, aunque pudiera ser por falta de retroalimentación negativa, la referencia la toma directamente desde los finales, por lo que veo en el diagrama. Ahora que pipa09 subió el diagrama se te hará muchisimo más facil arreglarlo. Saludos...


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 27, 2012)

Para empezar, los transistores de potencia ya no son los mismos que habia puestos, en el esquema pone que son 2SD1148 y 2SB863, voy a ver si son compatibles con los que he pedido.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 27, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Para empezar, los transistores de potencia ya no son los mismos que habia puestos, en el esquema pone que son 2SD1148 y 2S*B*863, voy a ver si son compatibles con los que he pedido.


Según yo, si


----------



## pipa09 (Ago 27, 2012)

La etapa de salida es relativamente simple, con los reemplazos que tienes, deberia de funcionar.


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 27, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Según yo, si



Pues estoy intentando comparar los datasheets de los transistores y no lo veo tan claro, ahora estoy mas confundido que antes...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 27, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Pues estoy intentando comparar los datasheets de los transistores y no lo veo tan claro, ahora estoy mas confundido que antes...


Como dice pipa09, tu amplificador es sencillo, con los reemplazos tienes debería funcionar bien...


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 27, 2012)

pipa09 dijo:


> La etapa de salida es relativamente simple, con los reemplazos que tienes, deberia de funcionar.



Es decir, con los transistores de potencia que me recomendo Ratmayor, ¿deberia de funcionar?



Ratmayor dijo:


> Como dice pipa09, tu amplificador es sencillo, con los reemplazos tienes debería funcionar bien...



Ok, pues no voy a tocar mas el amplificador hasta que me lleguen los transistores. Gracias a los 2.


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 24, 2012)

Bueno, pues ya me llegaron los transistores, los he comprobado antes de soldar y todo correcto, los he soldado, y me he dispuesto a encender el amplificador con la bombilla en serie. Se enciende la bombilla a tope durante un segundo y luego baja la intensidad. Hasta aqui creo que correcto. Quito la bombilla en serie, enciendo el amplificador, y correcto, no saltan los fusibles.
Conecto audio en una de las entradas, volumen al minimo, en la salida de altavoces, un par de monitores a 8 Ohm, enciendo el amplificador, y no hay sonido, subo volumen y nada....
Me doy cuenta de que cada vez que enciendo el amplificador, el rele de proteccion de altavoces no actua, por lo tanto, es logico que no haya sonido ni en la salida de auriculares, ni en la salida de altavoces. 
Siguiente paso, medir tensiones en los puntos que me dijo Ratmayor:

Ver el archivo adjunto 78709

Todos los valores son casi perfectos, varian muy poco, y en los 2 canales. asi que parece ser que la etapa amplificadora, parece estar correcta. 
Ahora viene mi duda, si todo parece que esta bien, ¿por que no se activa el rele de proteccion de altavoces? ¿que mas puedo mirar?

Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2012)

La protección de tu ampli (El circuito que maneja el relé) usa un integrado o componentes discretos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya me llegaron los transistores, los he comprobado antes de soldar y todo correcto, los he soldado, y me he dispuesto a encender el amplificador con la bombilla en serie. Se enciende la bombilla a tope durante un segundo y luego baja la intensidad. Hasta aqui creo que correcto. Quito la bombilla en serie, enciendo el amplificador, y correcto, no saltan los fusibles.
> Conecto audio en una de las entradas, volumen al minimo, en la salida de altavoces, un par de monitores a 8 Ohm, enciendo el amplificador, y no hay sonido, subo volumen y nada....
> Me doy cuenta de que cada vez que enciendo el amplificador, el rele de proteccion de altavoces no actua, por lo tanto, es logico que no haya sonido ni en la salida de auriculares, ni en la salida de altavoces.
> Siguiente paso, medir tensiones en los puntos que me dijo Ratmayor:
> ...



No seguí todo el tema, así que si pregunto algo reiterado, disculpas.

¿ Mediste las tensiones de la fuente ?
¿ Mediste de NO tener tensión de CC a la salida de la placa (A parlante y antes del relee) ?
¿ Verificaste de no tener dañados otros transistores además de los finales. ?


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 24, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> La protección de tu ampli (El circuito que maneja el relé) usa un integrado o componentes discretos?



El circuito usa componentes discretos:









Ratmayor dijo:


> La protección de tu ampli (El circuito que maneja el relé) usa un integrado o componentes discretos?



El circuito usa componentes discretos:










Fogonazo dijo:


> No seguí todo el tema, así que si pregunto algo reiterado, disculpas.
> 
> ¿ Mediste las tensiones de la fuente ? Si, todas correctas
> ¿ Mediste de NO tener tensión de CC a la salida de la placa (A parlante y antes del relee) ? Me faltaba esta prueba, pero la acabo de hacer y 0Voltios.
> ¿ Verificaste de no tener dañados otros transistores además de los finales. ? Si, he verificado casi todos los transistores del amplificador, incluso los del circuito protector.



Te respondo a tus preguntas en rojo, y gracias por contestar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2012)

¿ Que pasó con el fusible que mencionaste al comienzo del tema ?
Intenta aplicarle señal directo a la entrada de la parte potencia y mide tensión alterna sobre la salida a parlante (Antes del relee)


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2012)

Revisa si el protector tiene tensión, el detalle es que no distingo bien los componentes en el diagrama que subió pipa09, pero yo revisaría los transistores de la detección de DC se fue a fuga

​Ademas de eso revisaría los transistores que "monitorean" la corriente de los emisores de los transistores finales NPN.

​Es más si extraes un momento, solo para hacer pruebas, esos 4 transistores, el relé debería activarse, eso sí, es solo para probar, cuando lo hagas no conectes los parlantes


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 24, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que pasó con el fusible que mencionaste al comienzo del tema ?
> Intenta aplicarle señal directo a la entrada de la parte potencia y mide tensión alterna sobre la salida a parlante (Antes del relee)



Los fusibles ya no saltan, y la prueba que comentas de inyectarle señal, lo veo un poco dificil, debido a mis pocos conocimientos en amplificadores. Gracias por contestar.



Ratmayor dijo:


> Revisa si el protector tiene tensión, el detalle es que no distingo bien los componentes en el diagrama que subió pipa09, pero yo revisaría los transistores de la detección de DC se fue a fuga
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 80507​Ademas de eso revisaría los transistores que "monitorean" la corriente de los emisores de los transistores finales NPN.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 80508​Es más si extraes un momento, solo para hacer pruebas, esos 4 transistores, el relé debería activarse, eso sí, es solo para probar, cuando lo hagas no conectes los parlantes



Voy a hacer estas mediciones y pruebas, y luego comento. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2012)

Una buena fuente de señal es el dedo índice de tu mano derecha (También puede ser el de la mano izquierda), esto introduce zumbido que en definitiva es una señal de audio y sirve para comprobaciones rudimentarias.


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 24, 2012)

Bueno he medido la primera parte del circuito de proteccion que me has puesto, y esta todo ok, excepto en la parte de 6V, que me da 0,5V:


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2012)

Retira los transistores de la protección contra DC y vuelve a medir, por algo el timer no está cargando. Luego asegurate de que la resistencia que marqué para revisar esté recibiendo y dejando pasar la tension al capacitor, si la resistencia está bien y no hay ningun problema en el protector de DC, el relé debería activar a penas enciendas el amplificador.

​En el voltaje marcado como AC es una referencia que toma de alguna de las salidas del transformador para apagar el relé a penas apagues el ampli y evitar molestos ruidos. Sería bueno que te aseguraras de que esa tensión está ahi...​


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 25, 2012)

He hecho las mediciones con los transistores quitados, y el resultado es el mismo, mismas tensiones. El punto que me indicas que hay de tension en alterna, me da 5,5V, pero si pongo el tester en continua y mido el mismo punto me da 12V. Tambien he medido en la bobina del rele y le llega 17,3V, la misma tension que habia medido en el dibujo, y como el rele es de 24V, pues no lllega a activarse.
Los transistores que he quitado, los he vuelto a medir, y estan bien.



Edito. Revisando el manual, veo que el transistor Q104 tiene que ser 2SD438, y en su lugar hay soldado un D667, los 2 son de tipo NPN, pero no se si esto puede ser la causa de que no funcione el rele.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 25, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> He hecho las mediciones con los transistores quitados, y el resultado es el mismo, mismas tensiones. El punto que me indicas que hay de tension en alterna, me da 5,5V, pero si pongo el tester en continua y mido el mismo punto me da 12V.


Aquí estamos bien 


zombiesss dijo:


> Tambien he medido en la bobina del rele y le llega 17,3V, la misma tension que habia medido en el dibujo, y como el rele es de 24V, pues no lllega a activarse.


 Deberías revisar la fuente que alimenta al relé, tal vez algun capacitor pidió la jubilación 


zombiesss dijo:


> Los transistores que he quitado, los he vuelto a medir, y estan bien.


Ok, pero sigamos la pruebas sin montalos  porque hay algo que no deja que cargue el capacitor C102, tal vez sea el mismo capacitor o bien el zener de 4.7V que está en la base del driver del relé



zombiesss dijo:


> Revisando el manual, veo que el transistor Q104 tiene que ser 2SD438, y en su lugar hay soldado un D667, los 2 son de tipo NPN, pero no se si esto puede ser la causa de que no funcione el rele.


Nah, funciona igual , pero me parece extraño que en el punto que te dije de 6.2V aprox diga 0V...


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, la prueba que acabo de hacer, es la siguiente, he medido el diodo zener y me da 4,6V, asi que descartado, he quitado el condensador C102 que es de 33uF/10V y hace exactamente lo que dijiste, entra el rele y sale como loco... entonces, ¿puede ser que el condensador este estropeado?
Las mediciones las he hecho sin los transistores Q101 y Q102, como dijiste. 
No tengo reemplazo para este condensador, el mas parecido que tengo es de 47uF/50V, ¿me valdria?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 25, 2012)

Supongo que sí, pero aumentaría el tiempo de disparo a no ser que modifiques tambien la resistencia que lo carga, tendrías una 33uF / 16V ó 25V?


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 25, 2012)

No dejaria puesto el condensador de 47uF/50V, solo lo quiero para hacer la prueba, si todo va bien, compraria el mismo condensador.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, pero prueba si el voltaje va subiendo progresivamente desde el punto de encendido, debería ir subiendo de 0 a un voltaje superior a los 4.7V para poder saturar el transistor que manejar el relé


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 25, 2012)

He soldado el condensador, y ha empezado a subir la tension hasta llegar a 3,5V y el rele se ha vuelto loco, pero no queda anclado. (Sin los transistores puestos).


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 25, 2012)

El relé se queda oscilando? No se dispara fijo?  Chequea la fuente de alimentación que energiza el protector, si esta se le fué algun capacitor, el relé no disparará bien, hará una especie de ruido "rrrrrr"


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 25, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> El relé se queda oscilando? No se dispara fijo?  Chequea la fuente de alimentación que energiza el protector, si esta se le fué algun capacitor, el relé no disparará bien, hará una especie de ruido "rrrrrr"



Ese es el ruido que hace el rele "rrrrrrrrr" jejeje, que susto me he pegado cuando iva aumentando la tension y de repente el sonidito....
Voy a mirar a ver si hay algun condensador por ahi tocado y cuento. Gracias.



He quitado el condensador C012, de 4,7uF/50V, que junto al diodo D008 1N4002, parece ser la alimentacion del circuito de proteccion. Tenia uno igual, lo he sustituido y nada "rrrrrrr"


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 25, 2012)

Bueno he hecho nuevas mediciones con el condensador marcado:







No se que mas puedo medir.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 25, 2012)

Por lo que dices, insisto en decir que es la fuente del protector, veo que se alimenta a partir de una de las ramas del AC que alimenta al amplificador, pero de por si, el filtrado de esa etapa debe ser muy pobre para asegurar que el relé se apague cuando apague el amplificador. Sin embargo, si los capacitores se alteran ocurren cosas raras, chequea lo que te marque en el diagrama

​


----------



## crimson (Sep 25, 2012)

Algo que me perece raro: si en la base del primer transistor que forma el darlington hay 1,5V

en la base del transistor que excita el relay debería haber 0,7V, y por lo tanto el transistor debería estar saturado, con poca tensión, típicamente 0,2V o por ahí, y vemos que en la "otra punta" del relay hay la misma tensión, como si el transistor o la resistencia estuvieran abiertos. ¿Se podrá medir ahí para sacarnos de la duda?
Saludos C


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 26, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Algo que me perece raro: si en la base del primer transistor que forma el darlington hay 1,5V
> Ver el archivo adjunto 80577
> en la base del transistor que excita el relay debería haber 0,7V, y por lo tanto el transistor debería estar saturado, con poca tensión, típicamente 0,2V o por ahí, y vemos que en la "otra punta" del relay hay la misma tensión, como si el transistor o la resistencia estuvieran abiertos. ¿Se podrá medir ahí para sacarnos de la duda?
> Saludos C



El transistor que me dices Q104, es el que anteriormente examine, y estaba bien, lo que en el manual dice que tendria que ser un 2SD438, y en su lugar viene soldado un D667, por lo que no se si esto podria influir. No obstante, esta tarde hago estas mediciones que marcas en verde, para ver si tengo las tensiones que comentas. Gracias.


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 26, 2012)

Bueno, he cambiado los dos diodos 1N4002 y los dos condensadores 100uF y 47uF de la parte de alimentacion del circuito protector, tambien he cambiado el diodo zener de 4,7V, y por ultimo he cambiado el condensador  de 33uF, todo nuevo, y ya activa el rele.
He probado ce conectar los transistores que quite y he puesto el amplificador en marcha, sin musica al principio.
Veo que calienta uno de los canales y el otro esta frio.
Pruebo con musica y se oye, pero noto un zumbido, a los 2 minutos me da por tocar los transistores que estaban calientes, ¡¡¡me he quemado el dedo!!!
Ahora mi pregunta es: como los transistores no son los originales, ¿tengo que ajustar el potenciometro del bias?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 26, 2012)

En vista de que el amplificador se ve viejito, yo pensaría cambiar cuanto electrolitico que se me atraviese  ademas de hacerle un buen mantenimiento a los potenciometros e interruptores, para todo lo demás, está este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 27, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> En vista de que el amplificador se ve viejito, yo pensaría cambiar cuanto electrolitico que se me atraviese  ademas de hacerle un buen mantenimiento a los potenciometros e interruptores, para todo lo demás, está este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/



He medido las tensiones en las bases de los transistores de potencia y en el canal que se calienta, le llegan 0,7V, en el canal que esta frio, le llegan 0,5V. 
Ya habia leido el enlace que me indicas, pero no me queda claro, si mi amplificador lleva bias u offset y de que manera regularlo, con carga, sin carga, puenteando algo... prefiero no tocar el potenciometro que hay en el canal afectado, hasta saber bien lo que hago, porque siguiendo el esquema, parece ser que ajusta la tension de la base de un transistor anterior a los de potencia, (no se si me equivoco).
Con respecto al zumbido, tienes toda la razon, son los potenciometros e interruptores, le he echado limpiacontactos, y el zumbido casi ha desaparecido, tengo que volver a limpiarlos hoy.
En cuanto a los condensadores, te voy a hacer caso y los ire cambiando, porque visto lo visto hasta ahora, parece que tiene que haber alguno mas estropeado.
Gracias por todo. Un saludo.


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 27, 2012)

He vuelto ha hacer mediciones, esta vez en las resistencias de los emisores tal como dice fogonazo en su tutorial. En el canal que esta frio tengo 31mV y 27mV, pero en el canal que calienta obtengo 170mV en ambos emisores.
Las resistencias son de 0,33Ohm, asi que aplicando la ley de Ohm, tenemos que la intensidad en el canal que calienta es: 515mA
A ver si puedo ajustar el bias de este canal para dejarlo mas o menos igual que el otro..

Nada, no consigo bajar de 111mV, tendre que revisar completamente todos los componentes de ese canal.


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 28, 2012)

​Bueno, ayer por la noche midiendo tensiones para ver si sacaba el fallo de regulacion, toque con la punta del tester en un puente, y pego un chispazo, asi que me cargue los 2 transistores de potencia de ese canal, y los 2 fusibles de alimentacion. Vuelta a empezar, he sacado los 4 transistores de potencia, he puesto fusibles nuevos, y ya no saltan, mido tensiones, y me da las mismas que antes.
Hoy he comprado transistores nuevos, y quiero antes de soldarlos emparejarlos, porque como ya no se que mas tengo que hacer, pues los mido. Esta es una pequeña tabla que he hecho al medir el hfe de los transistores:
------------------A1386--------C3519-------A1386-------C3519
Base-Colector------559----------580----------572---------654
Base-Emisor--------582----------592----------602----------660

Parece ser que estan un poco descompensados, os pido vuestra opinion.
Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 28, 2012)

Esas mediciones aproximadas son normales, la unica manera de que tengas mediciones exactas son con transistores de calidad militar, pero cada uno cuesta lo que el ampli , hazle mantenimiento general al amplificador y verás como sale sin más complicaciones... Saludos...


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 28, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esas mediciones aproximadas son normales, la unica manera de que tengas mediciones exactas son con transistores de calidad militar, pero cada uno cuesta lo que el ampli , hazle mantenimiento general al amplificador y verás como sale sin más complicaciones... Saludos...



Ok, pues nada, mañana compro todos los condensadores como me comentaste y los cambio, lo unico que he encontrado condensadores iguales que los electroliticos pero no llevan polaridad, en las especificaciones dice NP, supongo que sera No Polarizado. ¿De que tipo son estos condensadores? ya ni me acuerdo de que existieran tales condensadores.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 28, 2012)

Son electrolíticos, no polarizados... son medio dificiles de conseguir, aunque yo he hecho trampa y le he puesto de los normalitos  pero no más por curiosidad, que valores tienen esos NP?


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 28, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Son electrolíticos, no polarizados... son medio dificiles de conseguir, aunque yo he hecho trampa y le he puesto de los normalitos  pero no más por curiosidad, que valores tienen esos NP?



0,47uF/50V, pero si los pongo normales, como tengo que ponerlos? que a mi las explosiones de los electroliticos ,me dan miedo


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 28, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> 0,47uF/50V, pero si los pongo normales, como tengo que ponerlos? que a mi las explosiones de los electroliticos ,me dan miedo


Que lo sabré yo que tengo una sicatriz que me quedó luego que un electrolitico explotó, no tenía valvula de seguridad y toda la parte de aluminio se disparó a mi frente  pero este no será el caso  supongo que esos caps deben estár por el área del preamplificador, verdad?

Para no enredarnos, copia la parte del diagrama donde van los capacitores para mejores referencias...


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 28, 2012)

Son los condensadores C601 y C701, pero en el esquema se ve todo muy borroso y no sabria decirte por donde estan ubicados. Creo que son estos:


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 28, 2012)

​


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok, gracias, a ver si tienen estos condensadores.

He cambiado los transistores de potencia, y esta vez los he emparejado, tengo 4 transistores por canal, para ir probando, y he puesto los que mas se ajustaban. He cambiado todos los condensadores electroliticos, tambien nuevos. He encendido el ampli, y funciona, pero se sigue calentado el canal derecho, ajusto el bias, y no puedo bajarlo al mismo nivel que esta el otro. ¿Que mas cambio? tengo que arreglarlo si o si, ya es cuestion de honor, no en serio, suena muy bien este amplificador, pero en las pruebas que hago tengo que ponerle un ventilador al canal que calienta porque la verdad es que quema al tacto.

Aqui os dejo un video del amplificador en marcha:


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 29, 2012)

Lindo ampli, me lo regalas?  (Tenía que intentarlo)

Si sigue sin ajustar BIAS, hazle le prueba de fugas a los drivers, reemplaza el transistor del multiplicador (El pequeñito que está entre los finales), asegurate de que el potenciometro de BIAS está funcionando bien y eso debería resolver....


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 1, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Lindo ampli, me lo regalas?  (Tenía que intentarlo)
> 
> Si sigue sin ajustar BIAS, hazle le prueba de fugas a los drivers, reemplaza el transistor del multiplicador (El pequeñito que está entre los finales), asegurate de que el potenciometro de BIAS está funcionando bien y eso debería resolver....



Pues tenias razon, saque el potenciometro y el transistor, y aunque el transistor me daba buenas medidas lo he cambiado. El potenciometro es de 1000 Ohm, y midiendolo solo daba 800 Ohm, asi que tambien lo he cambiado.
Pues nada, enciendo el amplificador, y ya no hay calentamiento, lo que no se meda muy bien es ajustar el bias, porque aunque regula, no puedo dejarlo igual que el otro canal, aver si lo estoy haciendo mal.
Yo mido en los 4 emisores de los transistores de potencia, dándome en el canal no reparado 30-35 mA en los dos emisores. Ahora mido en este canal reparado, y me da 40 mA uno y el otro 19mA. He dejado el potenciometro nuevo en la misma medida que el otro que son 457 Ohm.
Lo que no hago es cortocircuitar la entrada, porque no lo tengo claro, ya que no es un amplificador fabricado, y tiene selectores y unas cuantas entradas. ¿Como se cortocircuita las entradas? ¿he medido bien en los emisores para ajustar el bias, o tengo que medir en otros puntos?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 1, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Pues tenias razon


Lo sé, lo sé...  



zombiesss dijo:


> ¿Como se cortocircuita las entradas? ¿he medido bien en los emisores para ajustar el bias, o tengo que medir en otros puntos?


Asi se cortocircuita la entrada:


Las mediciones hazlas tal cual como en el post de fogonazo y no tendrás problemas...


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 1, 2012)

Bueno, a ver si he hecho bien el ajuste. He medido en las resistencias de los emisores de los transistores, tal y como marco en el esquema, he regulado hasta dejar el canal reparado, igual que el otro. Despues del ajuste, la medida es de 9mV, como las resistencias son de 0,33 Ohm, calculamos con la ley de Ohm, y nos sale 27mA. Fogonazo recomienda de 25 a 40mA. ¿Lo he hecho bien?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 1, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Bueno, a ver si he hecho bien el ajuste. He medido en las resistencias de los emisores de los transistores, tal y como marco en el esquema, he regulado hasta dejar el canal reparado, igual que el otro. Despues del ajuste, la medida es de 9mV, como las resistencias son de 0,33 Ohm, calculamos con la ley de Ohm, y nos sale 27mA. Fogonazo recomienda de 25 a 40mA. ¿Lo he hecho bien?
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/vzu53.jpg


Sip, y como también diría aquel sabio filosofo contemporáneo Fogonazo: _"Si funciona, dejalo así, no lo toques"_


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 1, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sip, y como también diría aquel sabio filosofo contemporáneo Fogonazo: _"Si funciona, dejalo así, no lo toques"_



De nuevo muchisimas gracias, no hubiera sido posible la reparacion de este amplificador sin tu ayuda


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 1, 2012)

De nada compañero, fué todo un placer. Saludos...


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 2, 2012)

Lo he estado testeando unas horas, y se sigue calentando mas el canal reparado que el otro, lo he dejado toda la noche encendido con musica en bucle, y volumen bajito y esta mañana, quemaba el canal derecho y el otro apenas estaba tibio ¿como puede ser? si he dejado los mismos ajustes en ambos canales. Tambien he comprobado, que el canal reparado suena menos que el no reparado.

Edito: conforme se va calentando el canal derecho, va perdiendo potencia, hasta tal momento que casi ni se oye este canal.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 3, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Edito: conforme se va calentando el canal derecho, va perdiendo potencia, hasta tal momento que casi ni se oye este canal.


Le hiciste pruebas de fugas de los transistores?

El canal a medida que calienta, el BIAS se encarga de limitar la corriente de polarización de los transistores, pero si incluso sin audio está calentando y el BIAS está ajustado tal como el otro canal, es porque algun transistor tiene fugas...


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 3, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Le hiciste pruebas de fugas de los transistores?
> 
> El canal a medida que calienta, el BIAS se encarga de limitar la corriente de polarización de los transistores, pero si incluso sin audio está calentando y el BIAS está ajustado tal como el otro canal, es porque algun transistor tiene fugas...


 
Yo solo he medido los transistores con el tester, para saber si tienen fugas ¿que debo hacer? y en que transistores ¿los finales?

No entiendo nada, he vuelto ha hacer mediciones por si se habia desajustado el bias, y esta vez me he traido el tester del trabajo., y en los 2 tester me da las mismas tensiones:






¿Esto es normal?

He ido a regular otra vez el canal derecho, y nada ya no regula el bias, ya cambie el potenciometro una resistencia y el transistor, voy a seguir midiendo componentes.


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 8, 2012)

Al final he desistido de repararlo, no encuentro ningun componente que testeandolo mida mal. Le he puesto ventilacion forzada metiendo aire al disipador, y de momento funciona, no se cuanto durará.


----------



## AVILA (Oct 8, 2012)

disculpen la intromisión, he revisado el tema sin comentar nada porque realmente estan haciendo lo correcto, yo podria aconsejar un cambio sobre el circuito, ya en alguna ocación pase por lo mismo, la solución que di y me funciono fue eliminar el transistor de ajuste de bias y coloque un diodo (1n 4003) en forma directa, este estabilizo la corriente en reposo y el problema termino  en ocaciones hay que buscar un diodo adecuado para dejarlo en valores optimos, también se puede lograr colocando dos o tres diodos en serie, otro consejo es que puedes cambiar toda la potencia por alguna etapa de potencia como la del circuito TDA 7294 que precisamente se menciona mucho en este foro.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 8, 2012)

Prueba de fugas: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/684965/


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 9, 2012)

AVILA dijo:


> disculpen la intromisión, he revisado el tema sin comentar nada porque realmente estan haciendo lo correcto, yo podria aconsejar un cambio sobre el circuito, ya en alguna ocación pase por lo mismo, la solución que di y me funciono fue eliminar el transistor de ajuste de bias y coloque un diodo (1n 4003) en forma directa, este estabilizo la corriente en reposo y el problema termino Ver el archivo adjunto 81334 en ocaciones hay que buscar un diodo adecuado para dejarlo en valores optimos, también se puede lograr colocando dos o tres diodos en serie, otro consejo es que puedes cambiar toda la potencia por alguna etapa de potencia como la del circuito TDA 7294 que precisamente se menciona mucho en este foro.



Gracias por el aporte, toda ayuda es bienvenida, pero estoy sacando el diagrama de nuevo, viendo que no coincide con el original que aqui hay posteado, y una de las partes que cambia es precisamente, la regulacion del bias, que no esta conectada de tal forma. En cuanto tenga todo el esquema sacado lo subire. Un saludo.





Ratmayor dijo:


> Prueba de fugas: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/684965/



Para hacer esta prueba, ¿tengo que sacar los transistores y aplicarle tension en los emisores? ¿de cuanto es las resistencias? ¿que tension se aplica? el simbolo que hay en los colectores ¿se refiere a la polaridad del transistor NPN y PNP? Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 9, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Para hacer esta prueba, ¿tengo que sacar los transistores


Sip, drivers y finales


zombiesss dijo:


> aplicarle tension en los emisores?


No, a los Colectores tal como sale en el diagrama


zombiesss dijo:


> ¿de cuanto es las resistencias?


Las resistencias que ves ahi son las de salida, si haces la prueba con los drivers, no son necesarias, incluso, puedes hacer pruebas independientes. Colocale una resistencia que puede ser de 120Ω entre la base y el emisor, mete tensión por el colector, si es NPN será el positivo, si es PNP será negativo y debes medir la tensión que hay en el colector, si notas que hay voltaje, el transistor tiene fugas.


zombiesss dijo:


> ¿que tension se aplica?


La del Vcc del amplificador


zombiesss dijo:


> el simbolo que hay en los colectores ¿se refiere a la polaridad del transistor NPN y PNP? Gracias.


Al NPN se le alimenta con (+) y el PNP con (-)


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 10, 2012)

A ver si te he entendido bien. En los transistores finales, desueldo la base de cada uno, le doy power al amplificador, pongo el tester en la union de las resistencias de emisor, y toco con la mano la base de los transistores, y el tester no tiene que darme ninguna tension. Y en los drivers, tengo que sacarlos, colocarle una resistencia entre base y emisor, meto x voltios con una fuente externa en el colector y mido tension en el emisor, que debe ser 0V. ¿esto es asi?
¿que tension meto a los drivers?

De todas maneras, este fin de semana termino el esquema y lo subo, para que veas que hay una minima diferencia con el original.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2012)

No, solo debes tocar para ver si los transistores responden, en tu caso no debes tocar nada, solo medir tension... tanto los drivers como los finales, se alimentan del Vcc, por lo tanto para hacer la prueba debes hacer lo mismo...


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 11, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No, solo debes tocar para ver si los transistores responden, en tu caso no debes tocar nada, solo medir tension... tanto los drivers como los finales, se alimentan del Vcc, por lo tanto para hacer la prueba debes hacer lo mismo...



Anoche estuve mirando tensiones en los finales y en los drivers de ambos canales, y son identicas, en la unica parte del circuito en el que varian las tensiones es en la regulacion del bias, pero como ya he dicho estoy sacando el esquema porque no coincide con el original, y no se si eso puede influir. Un saludo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 11, 2012)

Y si haces pruebas por descarte? Es decir, pruebas los componentes de un canal en el otro y cuando pases la falla al otro canal encontrarás al culpable...


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 11, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y si haces pruebas por descarte? Es decir, pruebas los componentes de un canal en el otro y cuando pases la falla al otro canal encontrarás al culpable...



Es que creo que no son iguales, por eso estoy sacando el esquema. Lo mas seguro es que me equivoque y sean los 2 iguales, pero estoy viendo "cosas raras" en el canal reparado. A ver si este fin de semana lo termino y te lo muestro. Gracias por seguir aqui apoyandome. Un saludo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 11, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:


> Es que creo que no son iguales, por eso estoy sacando el esquema. Lo mas seguro es que me equivoque y sean los 2 iguales, pero estoy viendo "cosas raras" en el canal reparado. A ver si este fin de semana lo termino y te lo muestro. Gracias por seguir aqui apoyandome. Un saludo.


 Los canales deben ser exactamente identicos, talvéz la disposición de los componentes no sea igual, pero electricamente ambos canales si lo son. Si existen diferencias de componentes con respecto al otro, corrigelas dejandolo lo más parecido al canal que si funciona bien.


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 11, 2012)

Si puedes ver el esquema, el canal derecho en el ajuste del bias el potenciometro no esta situado igual que en el canal izquierdo, no se en que influira, pero esta así.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 11, 2012)

tu diagrama está mal u.u en el diagrama original el potenciometro está conectado en la base del transistor, aunque si lo inviertes realmente no haría nada raro, funcionaría igual


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 11, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> tu diagrama está mal u.u en el diagrama original el potenciometro está conectado en la base del transistor, aunque si lo inviertes realmente no haría nada raro, funcionaría igual



Ya te digo que entre el diagrama original y la placa del amplificador hay diferencias, como tambien valores distintos  de condensadores y resistencias, ademas del potenciometro invertido.
Por eso estoy sacando el esquema. Hare lo que me dices de intercambiar componentes hasta dar con la averia. Gracias.


----------



## Tecno Repair (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola,hay que tener cuidado cuando los reemplazos no son los originales:
fijarse bien con la disipación de potencia:
2sa1386 disipación 130W
2sd1148 disipación 100 W
tuve la misma experiencia con un ampli similar y siempre saltaban las protecciones por temperatura al cabo de unos minutos.Está claro que el relé no se activa por otras causas... o no



zombiesss dijo:


> Ya te digo que entre el diagrama original y la placa del amplificador hay diferencias, como tambien valores distintos  de condensadores y resistencias, ademas del potenciometro invertido.
> Por eso estoy sacando el esquema. Hare lo que me dices de intercambiar componentes hasta dar con la averia. Gracias.


----------

